# Plate Heat exchanger



## Plumberlad (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello,

Been looking in to the theory about heat exchangers but don´t quite understand if the plates themself contains and transfer the liquid that is running or if the plates simply transfer the heat via the metal?

Hope you understand, English is not my first language and yes, i´m an apprentice. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ocyrus411 (Jun 24, 2018)

yes, it's the plates that transfer heat via metal, liquid is not transferred but kept separate. liquids are kept separate because you are likely using hot non-potable water from a boiler to exchange heat with potable domestic water. 

heat exchangers can also be used for low temp heating applications. for example you may have a baseboard heating zone, and a radiant heating zone in the same house. the high temp will run the baseboard, and a heat exchanger will be installed to supply heat for the radiant (low temp). this is if you only have one output temperature from the boiler.


----------



## Sanjv9473 (Jul 30, 2021)

There are mainly two types of heat exchanger 
1.shell and tube type
2.Plate type heat exchanger
Plate type heat exchanger

A plate heat exchanger is a type of heat exchanger that uses metal plates to transfer heat between two fluids. This has a major advantage over a conventional heat exchanger in that the fluids are exposed to a much larger surface area because the fluids are spread out over the plates.
Working

With a plate heat exchanger, *heat cuts through the surface and separates the hot medium from the cold*. Thus, heating and cooling fluids and gases use minimal energy levels. The theory of heat transfer between mediums and fluids happens when: Heat is always transferred from a hot medium to a cold medium.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sanjv9473 said:


> There are mainly two types of heat exchanger
> 1.shell and tube type
> 2.Plate type heat exchanger
> Plate type heat exchanger
> ...











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

